# W T B Daiwa reel



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I am looking for a SHV 20 Daiwa reel please . If you have one you want to sell please post a couple pics to check condition , also please post asking price !! Thanks for your guys help ! FLEE


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 20 SHA if you're interested in that?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

AWESOME post a couple pics sos I can check the condition and also the price you are selling it for please!! Thanks for annswering my add friend !!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm on a fishing trip until Monday or so, I will send pics then.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Please close thread I found one ! Thanks for posting though SmoothLures !!


----------

